# [SOLVED] mtimes differ :/

## venom

czesc, zrobilem sobie ostatnio aktualizacje systemu (robie regularnie, wiec duzo do kompilowania nie bylo) i etc-update, bo z 17 plikow mi uroslo  :Wink:  Aktualizowalem jedynie te, co do ktorych mialem pewnosc ze nic w nich nie zmienialem (tzn ze nie zawieraja jakis ustawien odnosnie mojego tylko systemu-zmienianych przeze mnie). Pamietam, ze apache2 z init.d nie ruszylem - tzn skasowalem aktualizacje - i to moze byc (ale nie musi) przyczyna problemu.

Kiedy startuje / zamykam system mam mase bledow

re-caching service dependencies : mtimes differ 

(jakos tak - na pewno wiekszosc z was juz widziala cos takiego)

Szukalem na forum gentoo i rozwiazania, jakie znalazlem to:

1. przekompilowanie baselayout (zrobilem  i dalej to samo)

2. depscan.sh (zrobilem, tylko ze cos jest nie tak, bo... on nic nie robi :I):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lsd venom # /sbin/depscan.sh 
> 
> lsd venom #
> ...

 

3. sprawdzenie:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> for x in /etc/init.d/*; do [[ "$(file -b $x)" == *runscript*script* ]] && (echo $x; source /etc/conf.d/$(basename $x) &>/dev/null; svclib=/lib/rcscripts; depend(){ :;}; source $x); done
> 
> 

 

i wychodzi mi, ze wszystko mam dobrze, oprocz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/apache2
> 
> basename: too few arguments
> ...

 

a w samym tym pliku:

```

FILENAME=`basename $1`

```

Zastanawiajace jest tylko to, ze bledy (mtimes differ) wyrzuca mi nie tylko przy starcie / zatrzymywaniu /etc/init.d/apache2, ale przy masie innych skryptow z init.d 

Mozna by powiedziec ze te bledy ida tylko z apache2 i po prostu sie przeplataja z tym co wyswietla sie na ekranie, ale takie myslenie jest bledne, bo np:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lsd venom # /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
> 
>  * Stopping vsftpd ...                                                              [ ok ]
> ...

 

Byc moze chodzi o to, ze nie zaktualizowalem tego init.d/apache2 - byc moze, ale przeciez wtedy np. domainname by mi nie wywalal takich rzeczy :/

Ja nie wiem co zrobic, a wszystkie pomysly z forum gentoo wyczerpalem - chyba ze jeszcze ktos z Was ma jakis  :Smile: 

pozdrawiamLast edited by venom on Thu Mar 23, 2006 5:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## raaf

witam!

mam podobnie tylko przy innych uslugach (settining user font i gdy startuje lo) i tez mi sie to zrobilo po upgradzie (tak btw czy zna ktos jakis polski sensowny odpowiednik tego slowa?)

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *raaf wrote:*   

> witam!
> 
> mam podobnie tylko przy innych uslugach (settining user font i gdy startuje lo) i tez mi sie to zrobilo po upgradzie (tak btw czy zna ktos jakis polski sensowny odpowiednik tego slowa?)
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...

 

co powiesz na modernizacja:)

----------

## milu

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

>  *raaf wrote:*   witam!
> 
> mam podobnie tylko przy innych uslugach (settining user font i gdy startuje lo) i tez mi sie to zrobilo po upgradzie (tak btw czy zna ktos jakis polski sensowny odpowiednik tego slowa?)
> 
> pozdrawiam
> ...

 

W przypadku oprogramowania lepiej brzmi aktualizacja  :Wink: 

a propos problemu: czy masz poprawną datę w systemie czy np. bateryjka się skończyła a czas nie jest brany z serwera czasu?? Ewentualnie rozjeżdża się ze względu na inny system/inną strefę czasową?

----------

## kfiaciarka

tylko na forum coś o godzine do przodu normalnie mam 23:55:)

Już gra kaliningrad -> berlin  :Cool: 

----------

## venom

z baterią mam jaja, bo nie wiem czemu, ale zapisuje mi wszystkie ustawienia, oprocz czasu. Problem rozwiazalem przez NTP (ntp-client) - tylko ze bledy nie zaczely wyskakiwac w momencie, kiedy zainstalowalem ntp, ale jakies 3 dni pozniej po aktualizacji /etc - tak ze ze strony NTP jest ok (chyba).

-------

ROZWIAZALEM !

to nie NTP - rzeczywiscie- trzeba bylo przekompilowac baselayout, ale...

jak juz mowilem kiedy pierwszy raz to zrobilem nic sie nie zmienilo-caly czas byly bledy.

Teraz zrobilem, tak ze emergowalem go, ze wszystkimi dostepnymi flagami, tzn:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="bootstrap build static unicode" emerge baselayout
> 
> 

 

zrobilem etc-update - rc.conf zamienilem, zresetowalem komputer, po czym ...juz zupelnie nie dzialal  :Wink: 

wyrzucilo mi bledy, ze /sbin/depscan.sh nie istnieje (prawda) i zatrzymalo sie na default (runlevel).

Co mi pozostalo do zrobienia - zreemergowalem (jakie ladne slowko, prawda  :Wink:  ? ) baselayout, ale tym razem bez zadnych flag - tzn po prostu "emerge baselayout" (zakladajac ze 'oryginalnie' masz je wylaczone ! - sprawdza sie 'emerge -pv baselayout' jakby co  :Wink: ), znow etc-update, zresetowalem system i ... ZERO bledow.

Nie wiem o co chodzilo, moze o to rc.conf, bo kiedy je wywalil i znowu przywrocil, to tak jakbym wtedy przy etc-update tego nie anulowal... (?) nie wiem- wazne, ze dziala  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam i dziekuje za wszelkie odpowiedzi !

----------

## XianN

 *venom wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> USE="bootstrap build static unicode" emerge baselayout
> ...

 

```
# grep bootstrap /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

bootstrap - !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used during original system bootstrapping

build - !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used for creating build images and the first half of bootstrapping.

static - !!do not set this during bootstrap!! Causes binaries to be statically linked instead of dynamically
```

Radze poprzegladac ten plik  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

DOŁĄCZONE DO TEMATU

Po emerge alsa-driver:

```
Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ... 
```

Kilka osób z forum miało ten problem, emerge beselayout im pomogło, mi też ale tylko do następnego emerge alsa-driver

I znowu emerge beselayout. Czy tak ma być?

Nie wiem skąd to sie bierze? przeczesałem google i forum doc, i nie zmądrzałem, Ktoś wie i zechce sie podzielić?

----------

## Raku

jeśli mowa jest o tym samym, to nie należy rozpoczynac nowego wątku. Powyższy post jest wynikiem połączenia innego tematu.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Raku wrote:*   

> jeśli mowa jest o tym samym, to nie należy rozpoczynac nowego wątku. Powyższy post jest wynikiem połączenia innego tematu.

 

Oki, ale ten wątek ma solved, a mój nie ma solved

----------

## Raku

[ SOLVED ] nie oznacza zamkniętego wątku. Można w nim nadal prowadzić dyskusję.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Raku wrote:*   

> [ SOLVED ] nie oznacza zamkniętego wątku. Można w nim nadal prowadzić dyskusję.

 

Ale ja nie chce dyskutować, tylko chce rozwiązać problem, skąd ten efekt (mtimes differ), i czy to normalne, a jak nie to co trzeba zrobić, bądź w czym sie zabebeszyć. A te retoryke może zakończmy.

----------

## milu

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Po emerge alsa-driver:
> 
> ```
> Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)...
> 
> ...

 

Jeśli coś w systemie aktualizujesz co posiada skrypty startowe wrzucane do /etc/init.d: np. apache, alsa to informacja * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)... oznacza tylko tyle, że te pliki zostały zaktualizowane i zmieniły się ich czas modyfikacji (Modification TIME) nie są to błędy tylko informacje od skryptów startowych.

----------

## Aktyn

 *milu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeśli coś w systemie aktualizujesz co posiada skrypty startowe wrzucane do /etc/init.d: np. apache, alsa to informacja * Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)... oznacza tylko tyle, że te pliki zostały zaktualizowane i zmieniły się ich czas modyfikacji (Modification TIME) nie są to błędy tylko informacje od skryptów startowych.

 

Dzieki, troche przeglądałem te pliki, ale niedopatrzyłem sie niczego, coż..., patrzeć nie znaczy widzieć :]

----------

## milu

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> ...troche przeglądałem te pliki, ale niedopatrzyłem sie niczego, coż..., patrzeć nie znaczy widzieć :]

 

Wcale nie jest powiedziane, że te pliki będą się widocznie różniły - mogą się różnić 1 spacją, literówką, tabem, enterem na końcu etc.  :Wink: 

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Miałem identyczny problem. Przekompilowałem baselayout i wszystko jest OK.

Ale dziwi mnie coś innego.

Polecenie

```
emerge baselayout
```

 znalazło w portage nową wersję baselayout. Ściągneło ją i zainstalowało. Natomiast 

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

 nie zauważało w portage tej nowej wersji.

Więc być może powodem tych komunikatów była trochę "nieaktualna" wersja baselayout. Ale to tylko moje domysły.

----------

## Raku

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> Natomiast 
> 
> ```
> emerge --update --deep world
> ```
> ...

 

być może dlatego, że baselayout nie jest pakietem normalnie umieszczonym w world, ale w system.

Oprócz aktualizacji world należy jeszcze przeprowadzać aktualizację system.

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *Raku wrote:*   

> być może dlatego, że baselayout nie jest pakietem normalnie umieszczonym w world, ale w system.

 

Ale wielokrotnie 

```
emerge --update --deep world
```

 aktalizowało mi baselayout. Jestem tego pewny bo raz bez zastanowienia po takiej aktualizacji klepnąłem etc-update i miałem z tym wiele problemów.

Chyba że w tym wypadku aktualizacja baselayout była następstwem zależności jakiegoś programu z world.

----------

